# تفصيل المواسير



## هيثم متولى (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم عندى برنامج Plate n sheet 4وعند التسطيب تظهر الايكونات على الكمبيوتر كبيرة ولا يعطى مقاسات:63:


----------

